# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  غير حياتك للافضل فى 30 يوم فقط مع غير حياتك فى 30 يوم للدكتور ابراهيم الفقى

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
غير حياتك للافضل فى 30 يوم فقط مع غير حياتك فى 30 يوم للدكتور ابراهيم الفقى



InFo
 
  كتاب غير حياتك في 30 يوم للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى فإذا كنت تريد ان تغير من شخصيتك وحياتك عامة ولا تعجبك حياتك ولا تريد اى توتر او اخطاء بحياتك وتريد صنع مستقبل رائع بنجاح وتحتاج المبادئ والاساليب اللازمة لذلك فإليك هذا الكتاب الرائع غير حياتك في 30 يوم للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى رحمة الله عليه فقد قدم الدكتور إبراهيم الفقى العديد والعديد من الكتب والاساليب والمحاضرات فى التنمية البشرية كما انه مؤسس علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبية وكى لا اطيل عليكم فهذا الكتاب به جميع الارشادات والاساليب اللازمة لتغير من شخصيتك وحياتك عامة بدون توتر او اخطاء بحياتك فيمكنك تغيير حياتك كلها فى 30 يوم فقط بإذن الله ، إن كثير من الناس لا يعرف حقيقة قدراته اللامحدودة التي وهبها الله عز وجل له : فيضيع وقته ، بل حياته ونفسه ، رخيصة إن بداخل كل فرد من البشر كنزا من القدرات التي وضعها الله عز وجل بداخلنا .

  Screen

  
 
     لتحميل برنامج IDM لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه
      JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

   http://jumbofile.net/pdu5s6bnvdw6

 -- -- -- --

  لتحميل برنامج Windows loader لتفعيل اى ويندوز مدى الحياه
    JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

    http://jumbofile.net/74qm859xnp5a

 -- -- -- --

 اولا هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Foxit Reader لقراءة الكتاب فبدونه لا تستطيع قراءة الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://jumbofile.net/mbfvgmi75nkb

 -- -- -- --
 
   ثانيا تحميل الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
http://jumbofile.net/824gu9x3v7m2

*

----------

